

Traveling salesman problem for art - albertzeyer
http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/projects/tsp/

======
Whitespace
This is very interesting and I plan to do a piece on the wall in my apartment.
I've previously done some Varini pieces in another apartment out of tape:
<http://www.varini.org/02indc/indgen.html>

My favorite part is in the Mona Lisa: look at her left eye, close to the
screen, noticing the slight variation in stroke size, and then quickly squint.

~~~
shadowsun7
That's brilliant! Another hack: vary your distance from the screen, moving
really close up to the picture, and then back away, till you're leaning back
in your chair.

------
pg
The version of the Mona Lisa in particular is doing interesting things to my
brain. Usually the tendency to perceive faces is so strong that you see them
with the slightest encouragement. But when I look at this there is some other
hard-wired tendency-- perhaps a tendency to follow lines-- that's fighting
with the tendency to perceive faces.

~~~
lkozma
Someone explained the appeal of Picasso's cubist faces in a similar way: it is
a hack that triggers higher response from our face detectors than a normal
face would.

------
loboman
Here is an explanation of a simple algorithm that can generate those images,
plus a Mathematica program that generates them:
<http://hernan.moraldo.com.ar/mazegeneration.htm>

------
mtinkerhess
Here are some more examples:

<http://www.oberlin.edu/math/faculty/bosch/tspart-page.html>

------
wallflower
This would be a nice iPhone app

Of course, it would take NP-forever

